
Tinydb: store some tiny data in a tiny url - nreece
http://tinydb.org/
======
jrockway
Neat, but it's more like "Tinydb: store some tiny data at a website reachable
via a tiny url". The URL doesn't store the data, Tinydb stores the data.

~~~
xccx
can the URL store the data? an idea: <http://twext.cc/dodo_data>

~~~
jrockway
data: urls can store data :)

~~~
xccx
any systems out there that use filenames to store data?

------
ajkirwin
Interesting. You can easily redirect-loop too. -> <http://tinydb.org/py>

Also, you can create entries with nothing, just by hitting _write.

Needs more work, really.

------
ajkirwin
It's a little interesting, at least!

<http://tinydb.org/p5>

